# New Carry Gun



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone put their hands on the new Sig P365, it’s a sub-compact 9mm about the same size as the Glock 43, but it holds 10 rounds instead of 6. I may go to the gun show just to take a look.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I shot one a few weeks ago. They are very nice.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this the one that had the drop fire issue?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Is this the one that had the drop fire issue?


That was the sig 320... 

But to be honest, any Stryker fire pistol has the potential to drop fire... my suggestion, don't drop your piece. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> That was the sig 320...
> 
> But to be honest, any Stryker fire pistol has the potential to drop fire... my suggestion, don't drop your piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Ok thx, I wasn't sure. I agree don't drop. I am a sig fan, I was looking at the 320 till I saw a few videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I've shot one a couple of times, its a sweet little gun and smaller than my sheild.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been looking for a pocket piece. The new Kimber Micro is a contender but pricey. I'll check this one out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

How about the FN Compact?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

My new concealed carry


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Splittine said:


> My new concealed carry


Appendix carrying that thing might get ya a new girlfriend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> My new concealed carry


fn's are sweet shooters


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> fn's are sweet shooters


One day he will get a big boy FN...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> One day he will get a big boy FN...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting on her to show up....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Is this the one that had the drop fire issue?


This one had issues with the tip of the striker breaking off. Maybe they have that problem resolved now


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The more I look at the 365 the more I like it. SIG is hard to beat.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> This one had issues with the tip of the striker breaking off. Maybe they have that problem resolved now


I read some about that, and Sig addressed it early on, the return rate since then has been below industry standard.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/205813 
Here they are $499 shipped
.
.

Damn, just realized this is LE only.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you haven't held one, they are tiny. Smaller than the baby Glocks.


----------

